# Alternative Stripper ... Glade Scented Oil Plug In, Anyone know this chemical?



## katilicous (Oct 26, 2011)

Through my own experience (front door tray) and now a customer of mine I have recently put together the theory that Glade Scented Oil Plug Ins do a far cleaner, quicker job at stripping very thick clear coats (I am assuming a spray poly of some type) plus whatever stain was applied before the clear, than any commercial stripper I have used. 
I don't buy these things. One of my neighbors that moved left me a box of cleaning supplies so I tried it out, didn't love the scent so unplugged it and didn't notice that I left the unit in a position that was unstable in my front door tray. It went through my clear and stain and brought the wood back to it's original unfinished glory with no pile of thick residue, chemically melted proof of a finish that once was or any damage to the wood itself. It's like it made time turn back or the finish just evaporate. I wasn't happy with the scent which was no longer imprisoned by the glass jar that formerly rationed the stank or the obvious damage to the finish. I didn't really take note of how clean the wood had been stripped however until last night when I picked up a dining room table from a customer with very obvious clear coat damage caused by the same perp. Their daughter had left their plug in on the table multiple times when she needed the outlet for her laptop and same result… very thick clear coat evaporated along with the stain applied to the veneer. 
Finish and stain gone completely in a very short time period with absolutely no effort.
Anyone know what type of chemical this oil is made of, how I can get a can and/or where the finish evaporates to? Any and all input greatly appreciated. 
Heres my tray which is still damaged but always covered with a bunch of stuff. I will take some pics of the table when I get out to my garage.


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

This got me curious so I did some quick googling of air fresheners in general.

Yikes!! Heavy on the Volatile Organic Compounds VOCs (Which also infuriates me since as a wood worker many finishing products are banned in California becuase of the VOCs but I guess VOCs are OK if they make the room smell better and the manufacturer does not have to legally or actually list what is in the chemical cocktail)

This article doe go on to mention chemicals like "acetaldehyde and 1,4-dioxane, which she [the author of the study on the article) found in some of the products, along with chloromethane, "

Some nasty stuff in those common household chemicals! and products!


----------



## katilicous (Oct 26, 2011)

I am so confused as to why they are exempt from following the same chemical laws everyone else is required to…
Their MSDS don't list specific chemicals but instead general instructions and an ingredients list you search by letter that is generalized. They aren't required to follow prop 65 in California or be any more specific than "fragrance oil" on their content sharing. 
The stuff vaporized 1/8 thick clear coat and stripped the veneer of all of it's shade stain below. It's not fragrance oil. I just wish they sold the stuff in the hardware store where I am aware I am dealing with highly corrosive and in my opinion dangerous liquid so I can wear proper safety attire instead of masking it as an everyday product that my cat steps in when I am not aware it's harmful. It can be plugged in but you can't unplug it without securing it in an upright position that isn't natural to it's weight distribution and packaging. 
Weird, I am thinking about picking up a few to do more stripping research with tho.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Does anyone else see a woman with a fat bottom and no legs in that?


----------



## katilicous (Oct 26, 2011)

Pat- I think you are referring to my stripped tray stain so when I cross referenced the Rorschach inkblot interpretations with Tasseology (ancient Chinese tea leaf) meanings, I found you have a woman in your life that provides you with an abundance of something but needs a hug. Go hug your woman. 
OK, back to the stain.
I tried Glade Plug in Oils in Fresh Cotton and Hawaiian scents and 30 mins in an open double door garage with this test I decided to abort mission because of noxious gasses. The smell stayed in the garage for 2 days despite the fact that I threw away everything that it touched and it is burned into my soul for life which is fine because I don't use plug in chemical freshners.
Heres the table I am working on before and after being stripped and re stained. 








You can see the damage clearly on the left side but on the right there was also damage from the same source all through the clear coat.

















The left side has an additional coat of stain on it which I am gonna catch up on today with the other side and the two leaves.









You would think for it to damage a very expensive table that badly it would have some chemical warning on it that announced its caustic side but I can't find any info short of a formula #.


----------

